# What do you do with the long bum hair?



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am just curious. 

What do you do with the longggg bum hair?

I can brush all I want, but his bum hairs always stick out all over the place...looks funny sometimes.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a Golden mix and had Goldens before GSDs. They are the KINGS of butt hair. I usually just clip the extras at the end so they don't drag on the grass or touch fecal matter when they go potty. I just do this for my Golden, not the GSDs.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a long coat and send him to a groomer once or twice a year to get shaped and trimmed. That keeps the butt hair from dragging or getting soiled as qbchotto said. If he needs a trim in between groomer trips I can follow the shape she created with a pair of sharp scissors myself. The hair on Quinn's butt and front legs is like human hair and grows constantly with little falling out. If it wasn't trimmed it would hit the ground over time!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My Rottie mix has long bum hair and feathery tail. I clip the hair back around her privates, and trim the hair short at the base of her tail. It makes a huge difference in helping her stay clean.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Take your dog to a groomer and ask them to trim up his bum a little bit. I do this all the time on Goldens, Aussies, etc. It helps keep things cleaner, and makes it easier for you to brush out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My vet gives Stosh a 'sanitary' cut which trims up his bottom and privates. Since he's long coated I take him to the groomer and they use a furminator and literally pluck the fur out of his britches.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Freestep - when you trim up their bums do you use clippers or just scissors? And do you trim the "britches" as well as just around their privates?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I use clippers or scissors on the long bum hair, and clippers around the privates. If you're doing it at home, it's probably easier to use scissors.


----------

